# Hoplosternum markings



## steelzuk (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi peeps,

Just got a new member of the tank yesterday, a 4" Female Hoplo! 
The thing I'm concerned about is on the each side of the head there is three white spots.
Does anyone know what these are?
I don't believe its Ick because the spots are symmetrical and have a light colour around the area that they are in, I've heard its something to do with female Hoplos can anyone help please?

The Picture is not my fish but just to show you where the white spots are...


----------

